# Serious allegations about stock chat sites



## idribble (8 August 2006)

Eyebrows have been raised more than once when some reputable posters allege that moderators on two other sites are banning posters who post negatively on certain stocks are because the mods own these stocks.  

Friendships between enthusiastic posters on certain stocks and some moderators is also casting dark clouds over these sites.


----------



## doctorj (8 August 2006)

I'm not sure why you bring that up in the way you have?  Are you suggesting that the same practices may happen at ASF?

I can confidently speak for the integrity of ASF's moderators and say that negative posts wouldn't be moderated provided the claims are suitably substantiated.  This is just the same as if a positive post did not provide enough support for it's claims.

I can't say I've personally come across this practice, but I very rarely look at the most infamous of Australian stock related forums.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

Haven't seen that here.


----------



## wayneL (8 August 2006)

I can state categorically that there is no way Joe would stand for that here.

Cheers


----------



## money tree (8 August 2006)

occurs frequently on chatroom #daytraders & has since 1999


----------



## Joe Blow (8 August 2006)

I don't know how other stock chat sites operate or anything about the integrity of their moderators but I can guarantee you that something like that would never happen here. 

I don't appoint moderators very often. ASF only has four but I have absolute confidence in every single one of them. If I didn't I wouldn't have asked them to take on the position in the first place. Nobody has ever or will ever be banned from ASF for having a substantiated opinion on a stock. Will some people be banned for ramping or downramping excessively? More than likely. It has had to be done in the past. Will some people be banned for hurling personal abuse at other members? Without a doubt. But nobody will ever be banned because of a legitimate view they may hold about a particular stock. People are only ever banned for their behaviour, not their views.


----------



## Bobby (8 August 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I don't know how other stock chat sites operate or anything about the integrity of their moderators but I can guarantee you that something like that would never happen here.
> 
> I don't appoint moderators very often. ASF only has four but I have absolute confidence in every single one of them. If I didn't I wouldn't have asked them to take on the position in the first place. Nobody has ever or will ever be banned from ASF for having a substantiated opinion on a stock. Will some people be banned for ramping or downramping excessively? More than likely. It has had to be done in the past. Will some people be banned for hurling personal abuse at other members? Without a doubt. But nobody will ever be banned because of a legitimate view they may hold about a particular stock. People are only ever banned for their behaviour, not their views.




Hello Joe,

For  information to newer members would you care to name the moderators please.

Regards Bob.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hello Joe,
> 
> For  information to newer members would you care to name the moderators please.
> 
> Regards Bob.




Bob,

ASF moderators are RichKid, WayneL, doctorj and ctp6360.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 August 2006)

Agreed with Joe's comments. I no longer visit any of the other stock forums as they are simply a waste of time IMO.

I'm aware of at least one overseas housing forum that's had a substantial loss of members, and a drop in the quality of posting, due to removing posts which don't support the view of the moderators despite being quite reasoned and well thought out.


----------



## rederob (8 August 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Agreed with Joe's comments. I no longer visit any of the other stock forums as they are simply a waste of time IMO.



There is the odd other site worth a look in but in terms of moderation, this is a posting site par excellence.


----------



## Bobby (8 August 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> There is the odd other site worth a look in but in terms of moderation, this is a posting site par excellence.



 Hi Rob,

Just for fun , what site do you think is the most prone to self manipulation ?

Regards Bob.


----------



## rederob (8 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> 
> Just for fun , what site do you think is the most prone to self manipulation ?
> 
> Regards Bob.



Bob
I couldn't bring myself to include the site that won hands down, so instead offer this eclectic selection for those into self manipulation:
http://www.damnwankers.com/menu.html
http://www.wankerscorner.com/
http://www.designersarewankers.com/


----------



## Bobby (8 August 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Bob
> I couldn't bring myself to include the site that won hands down, so instead offer this eclectic selection for those into self manipulation:
> http://www.damnwankers.com/menu.html
> http://www.wankerscorner.com/
> http://www.designersarewankers.com/




Thanks Rob, I'll check the wanker sites   

Bob.


----------



## RichKid (8 August 2006)

I support the views of my fellow mods on this issue and would like to add that I'm conscious of the ethics involved. As always, if you see a transgression feel free to contact any of us via pm- it's in our self interest to protect the site's quality and our individual reputations. 

Anyone can view the current moderator list at any time by clicking on the 'View Forum Leaders' link.


----------



## Bobby (8 August 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> I support the views of my fellow mods on this issue and would like to add that I'm conscious of the ethics involved. As always, if you see a transgression feel free to contact any of us via pm- it's in our self interest to protect the site's quality and our individual reputations.
> 
> Anyone can view the current moderator list at any time by clicking on the 'View Forum Leaders' link.



 Hello Rich,

Noticed that Stefan is listed as a Mod, but Joe did'nt mention that I.d. ?
Care to comment.   

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (8 August 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Bob
> I couldn't bring myself to include the site that won hands down, so instead offer this eclectic selection for those into self manipulation:
> http://www.damnwankers.com/menu.html
> http://www.wankerscorner.com/
> http://www.designersarewankers.com/




Wow Rob , now I can see where your cumming from   
what ever gets you going mate !!

Bob.


----------



## phoenixrising (8 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hello Rich,
> 
> Noticed that Stefan is listed as a Mod, but Joe did'nt mention that I.d. ?
> Care to comment.
> ...




Bob
Stefan was an early bird to the forum, then left after about 6 months.
Check early MUL thread in stock chat for most of his posts.

Cheers


----------



## Bobby (9 August 2006)

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> Bob
> Stefan was an early bird to the forum, then left after about 6 months.
> Check early MUL thread in stock chat for most of his posts.
> 
> Cheers



 Thanks Phoenixrising for that up to date information.

Regards Bob.


----------



## noirua (9 August 2006)

idribble said:
			
		

> Eyebrows have been raised more than once when some reputable posters allege that moderators on two other sites are banning posters who post negatively on certain stocks are because the mods own these stocks.
> 
> Friendships between enthusiastic posters on certain stocks and some moderators is also casting dark clouds over these sites.




ASF is the fairest site I have joined and posted on over many years. It has an added attraction of being a friendly one, that is difficult to achieve and I know of no other worldwide.

A certain site, is as you say, alleged to be banning a few posters, so the posters say. I have had a few emails asking me to avoid a certain site and I have become suspicious myself and rarely go there now. Strangely the particular site allows banned posters to still send messages to others, all very strange. 

All I can suggest is that you advise others to come to ASF.


----------



## ctp6360 (9 August 2006)

What I tend to do when taking into account whether someone is being biased or needs "editing" is make use of this forum's "find all posts by this user", usually its pretty easy to tell if someone is trying to ramp a stock, or put something down, or promote a particular product - because they do it EVERYWHERE.

Sometimes newer members are just misguided and need a point in the right direction. This is why I love Joe's attitude; he wants to help everyone who comes on here and actually does! I've noticed this attitude reflected in the users of this forum too - sometimes people ask what I would consider to be a dumb question, and instead of everyone jumping down their throats like I would expect on any other forum, the people here are kind, compassionate, helpful and the person ends up extremely grateful.

This is why Joe's member numbers are sky-rocketing and his retention rate is almost total.

As for my fellow moderators, I've never been involved a friendlier or fairer group of people in my life, I have never met any of them in real life but would welcome them all into my home for food, wine and entertainment any day of the week; you couldn't ask for better leadership than this!


----------



## laurie (9 August 2006)

So in legal terms what are we really allowed to say or not say   
if I'm asked about a stock and give advice and it fails am I'm lible as this is a public forum and I and others do not receive a payment for our advice do the moderators step in and say "tut tut" and by us saying *DYOR* covers our backsides as I would like to think we are giving opinions not finanical advice   

cheers laurie


----------



## ctp6360 (9 August 2006)

Its the internet, I thought "Do your own research" was inferred no matter which website you were reading! I would love to see a case hold up in court where I sued a forum member for giving bad advice, I would be laughed out of court!


----------



## idribble (9 August 2006)

Didn't really think too many would read my post.  I'm absolutely sick of the BS on other sites, the underground, the innocents losing their hard earned.  

My comments were  not directed at ASF, my post was clear about that!


----------



## juddy (9 August 2006)

you mean the people who post things like:

whooosh toot toot, train leaving,

going to the moon,

it's all blue sky,

big buyers coming in,

instos are buying,

big buyers off screen, and

announcement coming.


...are not legititimate?


Maybe that's why I've been losing all my money   


lol


----------



## Joe Blow (9 August 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Sometimes newer members are just misguided and need a point in the right direction. This is why I love Joe's attitude; he wants to help everyone who comes on here and actually does! I've noticed this attitude reflected in the users of this forum too - sometimes people ask what I would consider to be a dumb question, and instead of everyone jumping down their throats like I would expect on any other forum, the people here are kind, compassionate, helpful and the person ends up extremely grateful.
> 
> This is why Joe's member numbers are sky-rocketing and his retention rate is almost total.
> 
> As for my fellow moderators, I've never been involved a friendlier or fairer group of people in my life, I have never met any of them in real life but would welcome them all into my home for food, wine and entertainment any day of the week; you couldn't ask for better leadership than this!




Chris, thank you very much for your kind words, your assistance as moderator and your support of ASF generally. I am very appreciative indeed!   

You are also very welcome at my home for food, wine and entertainment, although at the moment that consists of some snags, a cask of goon and my 80's collection CD.


----------

